# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Ảnh chộp nhén ;)

## CKD

Buồn buồn.. lôi cái ảnh chộp nhén up lên cho ai đó muốn dùng là avatar thì dùng nè  :Big Grin: 


by Pham Duy Anh, on Flickr

Nhìn cái mặt hớn hở chưa kìa... chắc đang nhắm vừa chộp được em xinh xinh nào rồi  :Wink: 

by Pham Duy Anh, on Flickr

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

cha nào mà già thía?  :Smile: )

----------


## Khoa C3

Tay này không hút thuốc.

----------


## culitruong

Sau vài năm vật lộn với cái vụ cnc này hắn xuống sắc hẳn. May mà tớ không mó vào cái thứ hại nảo đó ka ka ka

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## buithonamk42

Đây là Ducvip mà, ko biết mình đoán có đúng không? vừa đi nhậu về phê quá

----------


## ahdvip

ui ui ui, tự nhiên lại được lên sóng, đừng nói mai ra cột điện thấy hình trên đó là coi chừng.  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

nhìn cái title em biết em vẫn còn trong sáng  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ahdvip

Không hiểu có phải muốn dìm hàng không mà làm ảnh một người đẹp lại làm cho nó xấu đi để up lên, bực quá phải truy lùng ảnh gốc để up lên đính chính lại với anh em, kakaka

----------


## CKD

Ảnh của chú không trung thực... ảnh chân dung là phải *chân* thật.... hehe. Ảnh của chú.. gọi là không chân thật ---> chân giả đóa.

----------


## Gamo

Phải công nhận là bác Duc photoshop lên đẹp chai phết  :Wink:

----------

